
Contributing to Open Source Is Easier Than You Think - Sheepzez
http://isaacjordan.me/blog/2016/02/contributing-open-source-easier-you-think/
======
fizixer
I'm an experienced programmer but I never got into the "flow of open source
development". By that I mean some github users who's profile has consistent
green squares for so many months in the past (meaning regular and frequent
contributions).

I think it may have something to do with the process or some habit or approach
that I'm missing:

\- TDD?

\- agile? ship it quick?

\- divide a big feature into multiple small features, each consisting of well-
tested small-size commits?

\- what about documentation? pseudocode?

\- how much time do they spend code reviewing pull requests? how do they make
sure their code stays high-quality (doesn't become spaghetti)

\- how often do they refactor?

\- etc, etc, etc

I also have a habit of not settling down on a toolchain and then I end up
exploring new tools more often than actually writing code and making a working
product or feature.

Any comments/advice highly appreciated.

